# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как влияют на людей… деньги?

## Irina

*Как влияют на людей… деньги? Этим вопросом недавно заинтересовалась группа психологов и экономистов из американских и канадских университетов. Они провели ряд экспериментов, результаты которых оказались просто ошеломляющими!*

500 добровольцев разделили на две группы. На первую оказывали подсознательное воздействие, заставляя думать о деньгах, вторая была контрольной.

На первом этапе испытуемым дали задание на скорость – они должны были построить из бессмысленного набора слов предложение. При этом первой группе предлагались слова, в которых так или иначе фигурировали деньги, второй – нейтральные. Затем все получили новое задание – выложить из дисков определенные геометрические фигуры. И тут оказалось, что группа, составлявшая фразы о деньгах, справилась с задачей гораздо лучше, чем контрольная!

Во время следующего эксперимента первой группе демонстрировали компьютерные заставки с изображением денежных знаков, второй – пустой экран или заставки, изображающие аквариум с плавающими в нем рыбками. Затем участников попросили придумать проект рекламной концепции. Можно было заниматься этим как в одиночку, так и вдвоем с партнером.

Так вот, 83% испытуемых, которым перед этим показывали деньги, выбрали самостоятельный труд, тогда как в другой группе количество «одиночек» не превысило 25-30%! Похожие результаты были достигнуты и в следующем опыте. Первую группу усадили перед плакатом с изображением денег, а вторую – перед картинкой с морским пейзажем. Потом добровольцев спросили, как они хотели бы провести сегодняшний вечер – в одиночестве или в компании. В первой группе желающих остаться одинокими оказалось в 1,5 раза больше, чем во второй.

Для выполнения следующего задания испытуемых разделили уже на три группы. Одной из них показывали настоящие деньги, другой – «деньги» из игры в «монополию». Третья осталась контрольной. После этого всем дали довольно сложное задание. Желающим экспериментаторы предлагали свою помощь. Можно было также воспользоваться подсказкой соседей. Однако люди, которые видели реальные деньги, гораздо чаще отказывались от помощи, чем представители контрольной и «игровой» групп.

Выяснилось также, что испытуемые, которые перед выполнением задания читали вслух о высоких доходах, реже принимали помощь, чем те, кто читал о низких. Видимо, упоминание о финансовой состоятельности рождало в людях ощущение уверенности в своих силах.

Далее ученые решили выяснить, как ведет себя человек, нацеленный на финансовое благополучие, по отношению к окружающим. Обе группы рассадили в комнате, куда вошел ассистент и специально рассыпал по полу карандаши. Испытуемым предложили их собрать. Члены контрольной группы в среднем поднимали на 3 карандаша больше, чем представители «денежной».

Кроме того, когда участников попросили помочь экспериментаторам заполнить листы с результатами тестов, то «денежная» группа заполнила в среднем на 4-5 листов меньше. Если же испытуемых просили разъяснить другим участникам задание, «денежная» группа тратила на это на треть времени меньше, чем контрольная. Когда же под конец к добровольцам обратились с просьбой о пожертвовании в пользу студенческого фонда, сумма, собранная с «денежной» группы, оказалась вполовину меньше, чем с контрольной.

Интересно, что подобные тенденции проявлялись и при обычном общении. Если участников просили просто пообщаться с соседями, они придвигали стулья ближе друг к другу, но при этом расстояние между двумя стульями у «финансистов» оказывалось больше, чем у членов контрольной группы.

Экспериментаторы пришли к неоднозначным выводам. С одной стороны, деньги стимулируют людей на успешность, делает их более уверенными в себе и самостоятельными. Но при этом потенциальные богачи не испытывают потребности в социальном общении и неохотно помогают другим, считая, что человек должен сам решать свои проблемы. Так что деньги, к сожалению, и впрямь портят людей…
Маргарита Троицына

----------

